# Hummingbird ICE35



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I recently lost my know for my hummingbird. I was just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with theirs falling off? You know where you can also find one? I have looked all over and even on their website and they do not offer it.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Call the company and most will help you out, always your best bet in finding what you really want/need.


----------



## tt350z (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep, call or e-mail them

My charger stopped working and I sent them an e-mail. They had a new charger shipped out the next day no questions asked.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

what is a know on a Hummingbird 35? (serious question)


----------



## tt350z (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sure he meant knob, but somehow fat fingered it horribly :lol:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

haha yup knob. I was on my Iphone. Stupid auto correct. I ended up emailing them, and they said they would ship the part for free. Awesome service to by the way!


----------

